# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Τρελές αρρυθμίες, έκτακτες συστολές και φόβος θανάτου. Έχω παροξυσμό, HELP!!!!!!

## Aramis

Γεια σας παιδιά και καλά κουράγια!
Είμαι νέο μέλος στο φόρουμ αν και το παρακολουθώ ανελλιπώς απο το καλοκαίρι του 2011. Περνάω πολύ μεγάλα ζόρια τελευταία όπως καταλαβαίνετε και από τον τίτλο του άρθρου μου. 

Είμαι 30 χρονών σχεδόν (θα γίνω τον Μάιο) και υποφέρω από αρρυθμίες ή έκτακτες συστολές όπως τις λένε άλλοι, από την ηλικία των 17. Συνήθως με πιάνει μια κάθε 3-4 μέρες (και παραπονευόμουν κιόλας) and that's it, αλλά τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες έχει γίνει πραγματικό Βιετνάμ! Πρέπει να εχω παροξυσμό καθώς με πιάνουν τώρα και για δυο εβδομάδες (εκτός απο 4-5 ημέρες) πάρα μα πάρα πολλές κατά την διάρκεια της ημέρας, ορισμένες τόσο δυνατές (και συνεχόμενες, ριπές εκτάκτων) που πετάγομαι από τον ύπνο ( στον ύπνο και κατά το περπάτημα ειδικά είναι αυτες που λέω, ΟΚ αυτό ήταν πεθαίνω λέμε)

Έχω κάνει άπειρα καρδιογραφήματα, χολτερ, τριπλεξ κτλ κατά την διάρκεια των ετών, καθώς επίσης και μέσα σε αυτές τις δυο εβδομάδες έκανα δυο καρδιογραφήματα, έβαλα holter για 20 ώρες, τριπλεξ, τσέκαρα πίεση κτλ.

Ο γιατρός μου μέγας μαλάκας χωρίς πλάκα! Μου λέει η καρδιά σου υγιής, θες ψυχολόγο, πάρε xanax, δεν θέλω να σε βλέπω στα μάτια μου και έπειτα από το holter που είδε τα αποτελέσματα, μου λέει κοίτα, να πεθάνεις δεν πεθαίνεις, η καρδιά σου είναι υγιής, έχεις αρρυθμίες, αλλά δεν διατρέχεις κίνδυνο, απλά βασανίζεσαι. Μέτα μου λέει μπορεί να έχεις κολπική μαρμαρυγή ή και παροξυσμικη ταχυκαρδία και να χρειαζεσαι Ablation, να πας να σε δει ένας φίλος μου αρρυθμιολόγος να είμαστε σίγουροι (με είχε στείλει στον ίδιο μαλάκα το 2010 και μου πήρε 50 ευρώγια να δει τα αποτελέσματα του holter και να μου πει δεν έχεις κάτι).

Τέλος πάντων, πίνω Lopressor (beta blocker αναστολέας, 1 1/2 με 2 την ημέρα) και δεν κάνει τίποτα, απλά δεν πάει γρήγορα η καρδιά, αλλά οι έκτακτες με ταράζουν κανονικά. Θα δω και άλλον γιατρό σίγουρα, αλλά θα εκτιμούσα αν κάποιος/α έχει παρόμοια εμπειρία και μπορούσε να μου πει δυο λογια!

Παρακάτω, είναι τα αποτελέσματα του holter μου, μπορεί κάποιος που έχει βάλει και αυτός/η να τσεκάρει και να συγκρίνει και να δει αν όντως οι δικές μου έκτακτες και αρρυθμίες είναι τόσο έντονες και πολλές? Γιατι ο μαλακας ο γιατρός ούτε αυτό δεν μπορούσε να κάνει, να μου πει δηλαδή πόσες είχα! Αχ, ναι να μην ξεχαστώ, συμπτώματα κλασσικά, φτερουγίσματα στο στήθος, άλλοτε κόβεται και η αναπνοή, παύση καρδιάς και γρήγορη επανεκκίνηση, σερί και ριπές κάποιες φορές που είναι ότι χειρότερο κτλ

Ventricular Ectopy was 434, with 11 V-Runs and 48 V-Pairs and Supraventtricular Ectopy was 1270 with 127 SV-Runs and 223 SV-Pairs.

Average heart rate was 76 beats per minute

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά ρε παιδιά :)

----------


## Σάτυρος

Αφου εκανες τοσες εξετασεις ποιο πιθανο ειναι να πεθανεις απο τρακα με το αμαξι, παρα απ την καρδια.

Υγ1. Αφου ο γιατρος ειναι μεγας μλκας οπως λες, γιατι δεν πηγαινεις σε εναν αλλο ?!
Υγ2. Απο περιεργεια ρωταω, εφ οσον εχεις κανει τοσες εξετασεις, προς θυρεοειδη τσεκαρες πχ ?

----------


## Goofy

Καλημέρα!

Το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα κι εγώ για χρόνια και συνεχώς ανέβαλα να πάω σε καρδιολόγο. Ξεκινούσε με ταχυκαρδία, μετά η καρδιά σταματούσε για δευτερόλεπτα και αισθανόμουν όπως αισθανόμαστε κατά την απογείωση του αεροπλάνου. Σαν να φεύγει η ψυχή σου (ξέρω... βλακώδες παράδειγμα, μια και δεν μας συμβαίνει καθημερινά να φεύγει η ψυχή μας, αλλά πιστεύω πως καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ). Δεν μπορούσα ούτε να φάω. Με την παραμικρή προσπάθεια που κατέβαλα, η καρδιά μου έκανε σαν διαστημόπλοιο έτοιμο για ταξίδι στο Διάστημα.

Το πρόβλημα βρέθηκε όταν νοσηλεύτηκα με Guillain-Barré Syndrome που πλησίαζε προς την καρδιά. Έγιναν δεκάδες (και επαναληπτικές) εξετάσεις (triplex, καρδιογραφήματα, υπερηχογραφήματα, ακτινογραφίες, αξονικές τομογραφίες, μόνο holter δεν έβαλα γιατί ήμουν ήδη σε ΜΕΘ). Βρέθηκε πως έχω μόνιμη ταχυκαρδία (Sinus Tachycardia) που προκαλεί και αρρυθμίες. Μού συνταγογράφησαν κι εμένα Lopressor αλλά ούτε εγώ είδα κάποιο αποτέλεσμα. Μετά από 3-4 κουτιά άρχισα να σκέφτομαι μήπως πρόκειται για placebo (λέμε τώρα...). Το καλοκαίρι που πέρασε (νοσοκομειακός) καρδιολόγος μού άλλαξε τα Lopressor και έδωσε Inderal. Και τα δύο β-αναστολείς είναι, αλλά το δεύτερο ήταν σαφώς αποτελεσματικό (οι β-αναστολείς επιδρούν σε πολλά συστήματα του οργανισμού, όχι μόνο στην καρδιά και χορηγούνται ακόμα και για κρίσεις πανικού, ΓΑΔ και άγχος, καταστάσεις που είναι εν δυνάμει ικανές να επηρεάσουν την καρδιακή λειτουργία). 

Τώρα η ταχυκαρδία παραμένει μεν (αυτό δεν μπορεί ν’ αλλάξει σ’ εμένα), αλλά δεν με ενοχλεί. Ούτε που την καταλαβαίνω γιατί η καρδιά δεν χτυπά δυνατά, απλά γρηγορότερα από ό,τι σε άλλους. Με μέσο όρο 60 – 80 b/m, η δική μου έχει αφετηρία τους 110 b/m και καμία φορά συνεχίζει την ανοδική της πορεία με προορισμό το άγνωστο. Συνήθως, όταν κοντεύει να πιάσει το όριο της Αττικής Οδού, συμμαζεύεται και επιστρέφει. Αυτό πάντως μού συμβαίνει σπανιότατα (σε διάστημα 5 χρόνων, δύο φορές). Έκτακτες συστολές δεν έχω πια και σταμάτησα να φοβάμαι. Όταν, δε, δυσκολεύομαι να κοιμηθώ, γυρίζω στο αριστερό πλάι και, αντί να μετράω κατσίκια και πρόβατα, μετράω καρδιακούς παλμούς. Κοιμάμαι σε χρόνο dt.

Θα ψάξω αύριο (σήμερα) να βρω τις εξετάσεις μου και θα σου πω τις δικές μου μετρήσεις. Ή θα scanάρω κάποια ΗΚΓ και θα σου τα στείλω. Το μόνο που θυμάμαι είναι ότι όλα γράφουν "abnornal ECG", αρρυθμία λόγω ταχυκαρδίας, κάτι που δεν σκοτώνει πάντως. Ο φόβος, μπορεί... Σ’ εμένα βοήθησε πολύ ότι πίνω ελάχιστο καφέ, καθόλου αλκοόλ, έχω σταθερά χαμηλή πίεση (11 δ. – 7 σ.) και είμαι εκ φύσεως ήρεμο άτομο. Α, και δεν ερωτεύομαι εύκολα... :p (αστειεύομαι φυσικά!!!)

"Good luck, Jim"! :)
[αν και δεν χρειάζεσαι τύχη, όλα καλά θα πάνε. Υπάρχει κι ένα σαχλοτραγουδάκι ("Όλα καλά θα πάνε") αλλά δεν θα σου το τραγουδήσω για δύο λόγους. Ο δεύτερος είναι ότι δεν το θυμάμαι.]

PS. Φιλική συμβουλή: Το χειρότερο που μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος, που έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα υγείας, είναι να ψάξει στο Internet για πιθανά συμπτώματα και να προσπαθήσει να "αυτοδιαγνωσθεί". Η μπουρδολογία και η κοτσανολαγνεία στο μεγαλείο της! Αν το έχεις κάνει, ξέχνα ό,τι διάβασες και συμβουλεύσου μόνο έναν καλό γιατρό. Ο κάθε άνθρωπος είναι μοναδικός και ως μοναδικός αντιμετωπίζεται. Ό,τι κάνει καλό σ’ εμένα, δεν ισχύει απαραίτητα και για σένα (και το αντίστροφο).

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Γεια & απο μενα!Εχω γραψει πολλες φορες για τις αρρυθμιες μου εδω μεσα.Πριν βρω αυτο το forum νομιζα οτι αυτο συμβαινει μονο σε μενα!Aramis,σε καταλαβαινω ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ!!Ειναι βασανιστικες!!!!!Εγω ειμαι στα 35,παντρεμενη με δυο παιδακια,μου εμφανιστηκαν το 2009 για πρωτη φορα & δεν ηξερα ουτε τη λεξη "αρρυθμιες".....απο τοτε αρχισαν ΟΛΑ!Τρεξιμο σε καρδιολογους,αρρυθμιολογο ς,ψυχολογους,εξετασεις κτλ......υπαρχουν πολλες καταστασεις που εζησα εξαιτιας αυτων(αρρυθμιων),αλλα το πιο δυσκολο απ ολα ειναι οτι ηρθε στη ζωη μου ο φοβος του θανατου που κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι οτι χειροτερο υπαρχει!Ειναι σαν να αυτομαστιγωνεσαι,βασανιστ κο & τραγικο!!!!!Μεχρι τωρα το παλευω μονη μου,χωρις φαρμακα(ηρεμιστικα),μονο τα 2 πρωτα χρονια αλλαζα καποια φαρμακα για τις αρρυθμιες αλλα αφου δεν μου εκαναν τιποτα τα σταματησα.Οπως καταλαβαινεται,οταν εισαι μαμα & εχεις τις καθημερινες υποχρεωσεις απεναντι στα παιδια σου,ειναι ακομα πιο δυσκολο!Πρεπει με τα σωματικα & τους φοβους σου να παλευεις μονη(ος) σου,χωρις να καταλαβαινουν η να επιρεαζονται οι αλλοι,ποσο μαλλον τα αθωα σπλαχνα σου!Ειναι δυσκολη κατασταση,πρεπει να ειμαστε δυνατοι & να την παλεψουμε!Το μονο παρηγορο ειναι οτι ξερουμε πως υπαρχουν & αλλοι που ζουν το ιδιο μαρτυριο με μας......

----------


## POP

Γεια σε ολους!Οποτε βλεπω θεμα με εκτακτες συστολες μεσα και γω!Ρε παιδια εγω παιρνω anghoron για τις αρρυθμιες αλλα και ο καρδιολογος και αλλοι γιατροι μου ειπαν οτι σιγα σιγα πρεπει να τα κοψω γιατι κανουν παρενεργειες.Μολις ιομως μια μερα δεν τα παρω γινεται τη ς κακομοιρας.Τα φαρμακα που παιρνετε εσεις δεν εχουν παραενεργεις?

----------


## POP

Γεια σε ολους!Οποτε βλεπω θεμα με εκτακτες συστολες μεσα και γω!Ρε παιδια εγω παιρνω anghoron για τις αρρυθμιες αλλα και ο καρδιολογος και αλλοι γιατροι μου ειπαν οτι σιγα σιγα πρεπει να τα κοψω γιατι κανουν παρενεργειες.Μολις ιομως μια μερα δεν τα παρω γινεται τη ς κακομοιρας.Τα φαρμακα που παιρνετε εσεις δεν εχουν παραενεργεις?

----------


## Aramis

Τελικά διαγνώστηκε ότι πάσχω από παροξυσμικη κολπική μαρμαρυγή :mad:

Είμαι χάλια!!!!!!!!!!

Ρυθμονορμ και Lopressor και Άγιος Ο Θεός!

----------


## POP

> Τελικά διαγνώστηκε ότι πάσχω από παροξυσμικη κολπική μαρμαρυγή :mad:
> 
> Είμαι χάλια!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ρυθμονορμ και Lopressor και Άγιος Ο Θεός!


Αραμις καταλαβαινω πως νοιωθεις.Τελικα με ποια εξεταση εγινε η τελικη διαγνωση?Αν σου εδωσε αυτη την φαρμακευτικη αγωγη ο γιατρος σου δεν πρεπει να ειναι κατι το ανησυχητικο...πανω κατω ολοι αυτα παιρνουμε.Τι συμβουλες σου εδωσε ο γιατρος?Τωρα που εχεις μια σωστη διαγνωση στα χερια σου ισως ηρεμησεις καπως...

----------


## Goofy

> Τελικά διαγνώστηκε ότι πάσχω από παροξυσμικη κολπική μαρμαρυγή :mad:
> 
> Είμαι χάλια!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ρυθμονορμ και Lopressor και Άγιος Ο Θεός!


Σου έστειλα ΠΜ. :)

----------


## Aramis

> Σου έστειλα ΠΜ. :)


Thanks το είδα!

Με Holter 24 ωρών έγινε η διάγνωση.

----------


## Σάτυρος

> Τελικά διαγνώστηκε ότι πάσχω από παροξυσμικη κολπική μαρμαρυγή :mad:
> 
> Είμαι χάλια!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ρυθμονορμ και Lopressor και Άγιος Ο Θεός!


Ωραια, κ τωρα τι γινεται, σου ειπαν οτι ειναι κατι επικινδυνο για την υγεια σου πχ ?

----------


## Aramis

> Ωραια, κ τωρα τι γινεται, σου ειπαν οτι ειναι κατι επικινδυνο για την υγεια σου πχ ?


 Εφόσον δεν συντρέχει άλλο πρόβλημα καρδιάς όχι δεν είναι επικίνδυνο για την ζωή σου αλλά υποφερεις. Υπάρχει και η λύση που λέγεται ablation αλλά είναι ακριβό και όχι με 100% αποτελέσματα . Βασικά οποίος το έχει, όπως εγώ καλή ώρα πρέπει να μάθει να ζει με αυτό. 
Υπάρχουν και χειρότερα πάντως π.χ. Καρκίνος

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Δηλαδη Aramis,τι ακριβως ειναι αυτο?Τι ακριβως σου ειπε ο γιατρος?Καλα..σημερα εχω μια αρρυθμια...αλλο πραγμα!:(

----------


## Solid Snake

Πως περασανε τα χρονια! Ο Aramis ηταν ο προηγουμενος λογαριασμος μου αλλα επειδη δεν μπορουσα πλεον να θυμηθω κωδικους εφτιαξα καινουργιο. Αυτο που με στενοχωρει περισσοτερο ειναι οτι τοτε ημουν σχεδον 30 και τωρα οδευω προς τα 34. Ποσο μου την δινει που μεγαλωνουμε. Που λετε απο τοτε που ξεκινησα αγωγη με 3 ρυθμονορμ και 1/2 Lopressor την ημερα εγινα νεος ανθρωπος. Η κολπικη μαρμαρυγη με ξεχασε τελειως (1 μικρο επεισοδιο στα 4 χρονια σχεδον), πολυ σπανιες εκτακτες, ταχυκαρδιες θα ελεγα ποτε. Αρχισα να γυμναζομαι, εχασα 15 κιλα απο τοτε, βρηκα νεα δουλεια, το καλοκαιρι του 2012 γνωρισα και μια κοπελα με την οποια εκανα ενα παιδακι (ειναι 26 μηνων τωρα), αλλα το δυσαρεστο ειναι οτι δεν με αφηνει να το δω (χωρισαμε πριν 10 μηνες). Η κοπελα ηταν τουριστρια απο την Βορεια Ευρωπη και γνωριστηκαμε σε νησι Αυγουστο του 12. Καναμε σχεση και προεκυψε η εγκυμοσυνη στην πορεια. Ολα καλα στην αρχη, τελος παντων χωρισαμε τον Γεναρη του 15 και απο τοτε χρησιμοποιει το παιδι μου εναντιον μου για να παρει την οποια εκδικηση εχει στο μυαλο της (προφανως θεωρει οτι δεν την αγαπησα οσο αξιζε, δεν μετακομισα εκει να την παντρευτω κτλ). Εν ολιγοις εχω να δω τον γιο μου απο κοντα 10 μηνες και σε φωτογραφια ή skype 7. Τελικα αυτα που λενε για τις Βορειο-Ευρωπαιες οτι εχουν κρυο αιμα και απαξ σε ξεγραψουν βρισκουν νεο πατερα για το παιδι ΣΟΥ μαλλον ισχυουν κατα πολυ. Τελος παντων (η ακρη θα βρεθει στα "οικογενειακα" μου ακομα και δικαστικως αν χρειαστει) ενω ειχα ξεχασει την καρδια ολα αυτα τα χρονια, εχω απο τον Αυγουστο που κανω παλι εκτακτες συστολες. Ευτυχως οχι μαρμαρυγη ή ταχυκαρδιες (παιρνω φαρμακα σε καθημερινη βαση). Εβαλα holter μετα απο 3μιση χρονια τον Σεμπτεβρη και ηταν τελειο (22 εκτακτες ολη μερα Μ.Ο. 63 παλμους) και πριν 3 μερες παλι και ολα καλα (130 εκτακτες, ενισα δυνατα 3 κατα την διαρκεια, ολες υπερκοιλιακες, Μ.Ο. 55 παλμοι). Επισης εκανα triplex καρδιας, τεστ κοπωσεως, καρωτιδες και ολα τελεια απο την αποψη οτι δεν εχω κανενα παθολογικο προβλημα με την καρδια, ουτε ταχυκαρδιες, καλη φυσικη κατασταση, κολπικη μαρμαρυγη 0. Το προβλημα ομως ειναι οτι εχω 2 εβδομαδες τωρα που κανω εκτακτες αρκετες για τα δεδομενα τα δικα μου. Δηλαδη χτες βραδυ (η χειροτερη μερα τις τελευταιες 2 εβδομαδες) εκανα γυρω στις 20 μεσα σε δυο ωρες. Αντιλαμβανομαι οτι η κατασταση δεν ειναι οσο σοβαρη οσο το 2012 (ουτε τοτε ηταν βασικα αφου η καρδια ειναι υγιης, απλα ηταν τοσο συχνα και εντονα που η ποιοτητα ζωης ειχε εκμηδενιστει), αλλα και παλι οποτε συμβαινει με σοκαρει και τρομαζει. Λεω ωχ τωρα τι γινεται, αφου παιρνω τα χαπια μου γιατι δεν με αφηνουν ησυχο, παλι με αυτες θα ζω; Εντωμεταξυ ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι το χειροτερο με τις "ψυχολογικες" εκτακτες ειναι οτι επειδη δεν ειναι μαρμαρυγη, δεν ειναι τρομερα συχνες και κρινονται κλινικα ασημαντες (φανταστειτε το ρυθμονορμ που κανει αναταξη στην μαρμαρυγη δεν τις εντοπιζει στην ουσια) δεν μπορεις να κανεις τιποτα στην ουσια για αυτες. Μου προτεινε ηρεμιστικα ή αντικαταθλιπτικα αλλα δεν το συζηταω καν διοτι αν και ειμαι πολυ στενοχωρημενος, στρεσαρισμενος και πιεσμενος αυτη την περιοδο δεν νιωθω την αναγκη να παρω τιποτα απο τα δυο καθως δεν νιωθω καταθλιψη ή τρομακτικο αγχος. Εχω περασει (πιστευω) ελαφριες καταθλιψεις παλαιοτερα, πολυ πιο αγχωτικες καταστασεις (ειδικα σαν φοιτητης ή φανταρος), καθως πιστευω εχω και μπολικους ιδεο-ψυχαναγκασμους αλλα αυτη την περιοδο δεν νιωθω οτι ειμαι σε αναμενα καρβουνα και οτι χρειαζομαι κατι βοηθητικο τετοιας φυσης. Βασικα με πιανει σε ησυχια και περισσοτερο τις βραδινες ωρες. Πιστευω οτι ειναι 100% ψυχολογικο αλλα και παλι με ενοχλουν. Εντωμεταξυ να ξερετε οι εκτατες λειτουργουν παροξυσμικα, μου το ειπε πολυ καλος αρρυθμιολογος αυτο. Για αυτο μπορει να σας αφηνουν για μηνες ή και χρονια και οταν επιστρεφουν να επιμενουν για κανα μηνα σε καθημερινη βαση και μετα φευγουν ξανα. Παντως για να κλεισω θετικα, απο 17 που με επιασαν πρωτη φορα ειπα θα πεθανω και εχω σχεδον την διπλασια ηλικια απο τοτε και ζω ακομα ;) Ελπιζω να ειστε ολοι καλα!

----------


## Perfecto

Καλησπερα.. Ειμαι 23 και εχω επισης τα ιδια συπτωματα!! Ταχυκαρδιες πολλες εκανα εξετασεις και μου δωσε το interal ο γιατρος και εγραψε στο χαρτι φλεβοκομβικη ταχυκαρδια!εχει κανας αλλος τετοιο η μονο εγω ειμαι η περιεργη;; :) Και μου ειπε με λιγα λογια οτι ειναι ψυχολογικο..... Και εγω νομιζω πως
θα πεθανω :confused:

----------


## Solid Snake

Φλεβοκομβικη ταχυκαρδια ειναι απολυτως φυσιολογικη. Αυτη ακριβως κανουμε οταν τρεχουμε για παραδειγμα. Μην φοβασαι! Βοηθαει το Inderal? Νομιζω πιο πολυ βλαπτουν το μυαλο και ψυχοσυνθεση μας αυτα τα επεισοδια παρα την καρδια μας. Εκανα Triplex πριν λιγο καιρο και ο καρδιολογος μου ειπε καρδια και καρωτιδες επαγγελματια αθλητη, αλλα δυστυχως οποτε κανω εκτακτη πανικος και φοβος! Ασε που νομιζω τωρα που γραφω οτι καποιοι που μπορει να με ξερουν καταλαβαινουν ποιος ειμαι..........Ειμαι για ψυχιατρο μου φαινεται...εχει δικιο ο καρδιολογος μου!

----------


## Perfecto

> Φλεβοκομβικη ταχυκαρδια ειναι απολυτως φυσιολογικη. Αυτη ακριβως κανουμε οταν τρεχουμε για παραδειγμα. Μην φοβασαι! Βοηθαει το Inderal? Νομιζω πιο πολυ βλαπτουν το μυαλο και ψυχοσυνθεση μας αυτα τα επεισοδια παρα την καρδια μας. Εκανα Triplex πριν λιγο καιρο και ο καρδιολογος μου ειπε καρδια και καρωτιδες επαγγελματια αθλητη, αλλα δυστυχως οποτε κανω εκτακτη πανικος και φοβος! Ασε που νομιζω τωρα που γραφω οτι καποιοι που μπορει να με ξερουν καταλαβαινουν ποιος ειμαι..........Ειμαι για ψυχιατρο μου φαινεται...εχει δικιο ο καρδιολογος μου!


Χααχαχα και εγω αυτο σκεφτομαι οτι καποιοι θα με ξερουν!!! Α ωραια βρηκα ιδιους ανθρωπους με μενα!! Καλως ηρθα στον κοσμο μας!!

----------


## Johnc

> Γεια σας παιδιά και καλά κουράγια!
> Είμαι νέο μέλος στο φόρουμ αν και το παρακολουθώ ανελλιπώς απο το καλοκαίρι του 2011. Περνάω πολύ μεγάλα ζόρια τελευταία όπως καταλαβαίνετε και από τον τίτλο του άρθρου μου. 
> 
> Είμαι 30 χρονών σχεδόν (θα γίνω τον Μάιο) και υποφέρω από αρρυθμίες ή έκτακτες συστολές όπως τις λένε άλλοι, από την ηλικία των 17. Συνήθως με πιάνει μια κάθε 3-4 μέρες (και παραπονευόμουν κιόλας) and that's it, αλλά τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες έχει γίνει πραγματικό Βιετνάμ! Πρέπει να εχω παροξυσμό καθώς με πιάνουν τώρα και για δυο εβδομάδες (εκτός απο 4-5 ημέρες) πάρα μα πάρα πολλές κατά την διάρκεια της ημέρας, ορισμένες τόσο δυνατές (και συνεχόμενες, ριπές εκτάκτων) που πετάγομαι από τον ύπνο ( στον ύπνο και κατά το περπάτημα ειδικά είναι αυτες που λέω, ΟΚ αυτό ήταν πεθαίνω λέμε)
> 
> Έχω κάνει άπειρα καρδιογραφήματα, χολτερ, τριπλεξ κτλ κατά την διάρκεια των ετών, καθώς επίσης και μέσα σε αυτές τις δυο εβδομάδες έκανα δυο καρδιογραφήματα, έβαλα holter για 20 ώρες, τριπλεξ, τσέκαρα πίεση κτλ.
> 
> Ο γιατρός μου μέγας μαλάκας χωρίς πλάκα! Μου λέει η καρδιά σου υγιής, θες ψυχολόγο, πάρε xanax, δεν θέλω να σε βλέπω στα μάτια μου και έπειτα από το holter που είδε τα αποτελέσματα, μου λέει κοίτα, να πεθάνεις δεν πεθαίνεις, η καρδιά σου είναι υγιής, έχεις αρρυθμίες, αλλά δεν διατρέχεις κίνδυνο, απλά βασανίζεσαι. Μέτα μου λέει μπορεί να έχεις κολπική μαρμαρυγή ή και παροξυσμικη ταχυκαρδία και να χρειαζεσαι Ablation, να πας να σε δει ένας φίλος μου αρρυθμιολόγος να είμαστε σίγουροι (με είχε στείλει στον ίδιο μαλάκα το 2010 και μου πήρε 50 ευρώγια να δει τα αποτελέσματα του holter και να μου πει δεν έχεις κάτι).
> 
> ...


aderfe mou exw perasei ta idia kai xeirotera.an theleis steile pm na sou pw to thl mou na milisoume gia na sou pw kapoia pragmata :)

----------


## Solid Snake

Πως σου στελνω προσωπικο μηνυμα bro?

----------


## Solid Snake

> aderfe mou exw perasei ta idia kai xeirotera.an theleis steile pm na sou pw to thl mou na milisoume gia na sou pw kapoia pragmata :)


πως στελνω personal message?

----------


## Johnc

xerw gw.To psaxnw kai de to vriskw.De thumamai

----------


## Solid Snake

> xerw gw.To psaxnw kai de to vriskw.De thumamai


John στειλε το κινητο σου σε αυτο το εμαιλ αν θες να τα πουμε καποια στιγμη
cbrigante21 @ y a h o o . c o m

----------


## Johnc

esteila file

----------


## Larz

Καλησπερα στην ομαδα.μια απο τα ιδια και εγω.ειμαι 39 ετων και εχω τα ιδια συμπτωματα .ζαλαδες,δυσπνοια,εκτακτες. το τελευταιο 15θημερο πολλες φορες την ημερα..οι εξετασεις ειναι καλες εχω ομως πολλες πολλες εκτακτες και τσιμπημενη πιεση.Ο γιατρος μου συνεστησε Lopressor και παμε αισιοδοξα γιατι τον τελευταιο καιρο βασανιζομαι απιστευτα.ειχα και περιστατικο ταξιδι στην Ισπανια που με επιασε δυσπνοια και ζαλαδα και ετρεχα στα εφημερευοντα νοσοκομεια.Μου ηταν δυσκολο να το διαχειριστω γιατι ημουνα σε ξενη χωρα.οσο το σκεφτομουν με αγχωνε .
Ελπιζω απο εδω και περα να νοιωσω καλυτερα και με βοηθαει πολυ να διαβαζω εμπειριες εδω στο φορουμ και να βλεπω οτι δεν ειμαι μονος..

----------


## viviann

Καλησπερα! Ειμαι κ γω μια ακομη με εκτακτες συστολες!!! Βεβαια δε με τρομαζουν αυτες γτ τις εχω μια στο τοσο...με τρομαζει που νιωθω πονο στην καρδια κσι οταν αγχωθω νιωθω την καρδια μου περιεργα σα να σφυροκοπειται. Χωρις ωστοσο να χω ιδιαιτερη ταχυπαλμια. Πηγα σε καρδιολογο οπου επιασε την εκτακτη κ μου λεει οτι δν εχει κανενα προβλημαβκ οτι ειμαι duracel. Επισης,εχει κ ο μπαμπας εκτακτες...μονο που δν τις καταλαβαινει!! Μετα απο αυτη την ανησυχια κ τον καθησυχασμο του καρδιολογου...απευθυνθηκα σε γαστρεντερολογο και μου ειπε οτι πασχω απο τη νοσο του στρες...ευερεθιστο εντερο, δυσφορια που αντανακλα σε στηθος κ πλατη κ στομαχοπονο...παιρνω μια αγωγη (3η μερα) που ακομα δε με εχει πιασει αλλα το παλευω! Αυτα!! Ευχαριστω!

----------


## paulita

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα. 

Είμαι σχετικά νέα εδώ και μετά από πολύ ταλαιπωρία, σκέφτηκα να ψάξω για συμπάσχοντα άτομα με παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με το δικό μου. Βλέπω πως τα τελευταία πόστ ήταν αρκετά χρόνια πρίν, αλλά παρόλα αυτά θα δοκιμάσω. 
Σε έμενα οι αρρυθμίες μαζί με τις ταχυκαρδίες άρχισαν το 2015 και ενώ ζύγιζα 160 κιλά και ήμουν υπερβολικά αγχώδης (ο βασικός λόγος που το έριχνα στο φαγητό). Ο καρδιολόγος μετά από πλήρη έλεγχο μου έδωσε Lopresor 1/4 πρωι μεσημέρι βράδυ. Προχώρησα μετά από παρότρυνση τρίτων σε διαδικασίες για χειρουργείο παχυσαρκίας το οποίο όμως επειδή θα γινόταν σε δημόσιο νοσοκομείο, καθυστερούσε αρκετά λόγω διαδικασιών. Το 2016 , ένα χρόνο ακριβώς μετά τη χρήση Lopresor , άρχισαν οι πρώτες κολπικές μαρμαρυγές. Ξεκίνησα Xanax και Ρυθμονόρμ τα οποία με κρατούσαν σχετικά ήρεμη (όχι τελείως) μέχρι που χειρουργήθηκα με βαριατρικό χειρουργείο λίγους μήνες μετά οπότε και άρχισε η κάθετη πτώση των κιλών. Τον πρώτο μήνα που έχασα 25 κιλά, παρόλη τη φαρμακευτική αγωγή, έπαθα κολπική μαρμαρυγή , νοσηλεύτηκα στην Στεφανιαία μονάδα με χρήση Angoron ενδοφλεβίως για μία εβδομάδα. Η κολπική μαρμαρυγή δεν έφυγε, έγινε εμμένουσα και ένιωθα ότι δεν μπορούσα να κάνω μισό βήμα. Βρέθηκα μετά από λίγες μέρες σε χώρο ευχάριστο για μένα, επιτέλους, με άτομα δηλαδή πρώην παχύσαρκα που χειρουργήθηκαν και το βάρος τους ήταν πλέον σε φυσιολογικά πλαίσια.

Την ημέρα εκείνη που έλαμπε ο ήλιος και ο αέρας ήταν δροσερός, έφυγε από μόνη της. Νοέμβριος του 2016. Στη συνέχεια, το βάρος μου έπαιρνε κάθετη πτώση και παράλληλα οι κολπικές μαρμαρυγές ελαττωνόταν σημαντικά, παροξυσμικές, πάντα, αραίωσαν ( ξέχασα να αναφέρω πως συνέχιζα Xanax, Xarelto, Lopresor). Ωσπου για ένα μεγάλο διάστημα σχεδόν εξαφανίστηκαν, δηλαδή για τα επόμενα δύο χρόνια και συνέβη δύο φορές, για μισή με μία ώρα, τον 1/2018 ξαφνικά και πρίν κανένα εξάμηνο χωρίς κανένα λόγο.
Χωρίς Xarelto και Xanax πλέον για περισσότερο από 1,5 χρόνο, μόνο Lopresor.

Ώσπου πριν ένα περίπου μήνα, άρχισαν με μεγάλη συχνότητα να συμβαίνουν, από το πουθενά. Δύο με τρείς φορές την εβδομάδα. Ξανά Xarelto, το οποίο θα παίρνω εφόρου ζωής, και τα καινούργια πλέον Ρυθμονόρμ SR225 αρχικά για τις δύο πρώτες εβδομάδες, τα οποία δεν με έπιαναν, και για να φύγει η μαρμαρυγή έπαιρνα ένα κλασικό Ρυθμονόρμ 300άρι και ηρεμούσα... και εδώ και πέντε μέρες που κάπως ησύχασα ξεκινώντας τα Ρυθμονόρμ SR325. Τρείς φορές χρειάστηκε να πάρω μισό Lopresor, γιατί ήρθαν κάτι ταχυκαρδίες, όχι κολπική όμως.

Ελπίζω αυτή τη φορά να με καλύψει αυτή η αγωγή. Και εύχομαι τώρα που είμαι 42 να προλάβω να ζήσω το υπόλοιπο της ζωής μου φυσιολογικά, γιατί , δεν το κρύβω τρέμει η ψυχή μου μήπως μετατραπεί σε μόνιμη και μετά θα λειτουργώ ως υπερήλικας. Τί ζωή θα είναι αυτή;

Ξέρω, ότι πρέπει να δεχτώ ότι πάσχω από παροξυσμική κολπική μαρμαρυγή, ότι έχω βεβαρυμένο ιατρικό ιστορικό λόγω παχυσαρκίας και άλλων ανοιχτών και όχι μόνο χειρουργείων που χρειάστηκε να κάνω.
Ξέρω επίσης, ότι παλιά δεν μπορούσα λόγω της παχυσαρκίας να ζήσω μια φυσιολογική ζωή, από πάντα σχεδόν, γιατί επηρέαζε τα πάντα, εκτός από τις φιλίες μου.

Όταν έχασα όλα αυτά τα κιλά και είμαι πλέον σε φυσιολογικό βάρος, γύρω στα 85 με 1.75 ύψος πια, ΑΠΑΙΤΩ να ζήσω μια φυσιολογική ζωή. Να τρέχω, να κάνω έρωτα όπως θέλω, να ζω έντονα, και όχι σε κάθε μου κίνηση να πρέπει να προσέχω, και να ζω σαν ηλικιωμένη.
Το ξέρω, υπάρχουν χειρότερα και πολύ δυσκολότερες καταστάσεις από αυτή που ζω εγώ.
Η ζωή όμως, είναι μία.
Και εγώ ούτε παιδιά δεν έχω κάνει, και το ήθελα, ούτε έναν άνθρωπο έχω δίπλα μου , που αυτό το απλό και λίγο βαρετό ένιωθα πάντα πως θα ήταν η ευτυχία, για μένα.
Και θέλω να το διεκδικήσω. Όλα να τα διεκδικήσω, ξεφορτώθηκα μετά από πολύ κόπο και αγώνα και ψυχολογική ταλαιπωρία τόσα κιλά, και είμαι ΝΟΡΜΑΛ που μόνο αυτό ήθελα πάντα.
Και με παίρνει το παράπονο.

Γράφω εδω, για όποιον έχει να μου πει κάτι για κάτι αντίστοιχο που έχει ζήσει, ίδιο δύσκολο μάλλον όχι, αλλά δεν πειράζει, όπως επίσης και για την φαρμακευτική αγωγή, αν κάποιος έχει κάτι να μου πει, θα του είμαι ευγνώμων.

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι πάσχω απο θυρεοειδίτιδα Hashimoto και παίρνω Euthyrox 112.
Στον Solid Snake, αν με διαβάσει, θα εκτιμούσα πολύ να μου έδινε κάποια εικόνα για την τωρινή του κατάσταση, που είχαμε όχι ίδιες αλλά ανάλογες πορείες.

Σε όποιον άλλον έχει τη διάθεση, την ευχαρίστηση, τη πρόθεση να μου δώσει κάτι από τη δική του πορεία, να μοιραστεί. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------

